# Advice on NC photo ops in Durham area???



## SquarePeg (Apr 15, 2016)

Traveling for work and will be in NC for a time, staying in the Durham area.  I hope to have some free time next week and just wondering if there are any suggested destinations for a nice day off  exploring with my camera.  Flowers, landscapes, interesting architecture, historical landmarks, quaint small towns... I'd be willing to drive but nothing more than an hour or so in any direction.  I'll likely be alone so no sketchy areas.  Also open to non photo suggestions like museums...

All I've seen so far is trees!  I've never seen so much green in my life.


TIA


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 18, 2016)

Nothing huh?  It can't possibly be as middle of nowhere as it seems from my commute to and from our office which is all I've seen if NC so far.


----------



## sw_ (Apr 18, 2016)

Raven Rock is a beautiful park. On the edge your driving range. NC Museum of Art is a must see. Downtown Durham has been revitalized so you can compose some old meets new shots of you'd like. It's a pretty area and you're in a good time of year. I like the area out around Franklinton (north on US1) for just driving the back roads.


----------



## kid vishus (Dec 6, 2016)

I realize this is an old thread, but for future reference for anyone else that might be in the area with the same request, Hillsborough is a great little (old and historic) town with a lot of photogenic scenery  (old courthouse, really old cemetery, old churches, etc.) There is the Eno Mountain trail, Riverwalk, plus Eno (River?) Park between Durham and Hillsborough.


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Dec 9, 2016)

kid v,  too late here too...
square p, if you return, visit the Sara P. Duke Gardens in Durham.  especially the time of year when you were there!
some of my pics fom this spring:
Untitled
GEO_0788
GEO_0804
GEO_0818


----------

